# Alert: Sigma 24-105 Refurbished



## JumboShrimp (Dec 9, 2014)

Sigma refurbished site has this lens in Canon mount for $679.


----------



## slclick (Dec 9, 2014)

Whew, glad I just sold mine two days ago on Amazon for >$700! (EF 24-70 2.8 Mk2 arrives Monday!)


----------

